# The Shostakovich Symphony Game



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

All credit to Edward Elgar (the user ofc) for creating this game. This is a total ripoff.



> From the start you are allowed a (+1) and (-2) or two (-1)s. Works start with 5 points. Show eliminations in order to make it easier to see the ranking that we will be able to determine at the end of voting. I haven't included nicknames to avoid immediate targeting of popular symphonies in the hope that this will avoid bias based on familiarity and not on which symphony you deem to be the greatest. Nicknames will be added at the end of voting.


1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 5
2 (B major, Op. 14) - 5
3 (E-flat major, Op. 20) - 5
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 5
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 5
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 5
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 5
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 5
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 5
12 (D minor, Op. 112) - 5
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 5
14 (Op. 135) - 5
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 5
2 (B major, Op. 14) - 5
3 (E-flat major, Op. 20) - 5
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 4 (-1)
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 5
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 5
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 5
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 4 (-1)
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 5
12 (D minor, Op. 112) - 5
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 5
14 (Op. 135) - 6 (+1)
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 5

not because I don't like no. 5 and no. 10


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

You damaged # 5 ... You lost my support.
BTW, it's a dumb game.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 5
2 (B major, Op. 14) - 4 (-1)
3 (E-flat major, Op. 20) - 5
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 5 (+1)
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 5
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 5
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 5
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 4
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 5
12 (D minor, Op. 112) - 5
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 5
14 (Op. 135) - 6 
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 4 (-1)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

After supertonic: 

10 + / 7 - / 11 -

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 5
2 (B major, Op. 14) - 4
3 (E-flat major, Op. 20) - 5
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 5
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 5
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 4 (-1)
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 5
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 5 (+1)
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 4 (-1)
12 (D minor, Op. 112) - 5
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 5
14 (Op. 135) - 6 
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 4


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I've never participated in one of these games before. How often are we allowed to vote?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 5
2 (B major, Op. 14) - 4
3 (E-flat major, Op. 20) - 4 (-1)
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 5
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 5
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 4
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 5
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 6 (+1)
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 4
12 (D minor, Op. 112) - 4 (-1)
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 5
14 (Op. 135) - 6
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 4


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

SuperTonic said:


> I've never participated in one of these games before. How often are we allowed to vote?


Every 9 hours, I do believe.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

After Delicious Manager:

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6 (+1)
2 (B major, Op. 14) - 3 (-1)
3 (E-flat major, Op. 20) - 3 (-1)
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 5
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 5
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 4
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 5
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 6 
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 4
12 (D minor, Op. 112) - 4 
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 5
14 (Op. 135) - 6
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 4


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

After V.

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
2 (B major, Op. 14) - 2 (-1)
3 (E-flat major, Op. 20) - 2 (-1)
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 6 (+1)
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 5
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 4
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 5
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 6
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 4
12 (D minor, Op. 112) - 4
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 5
14 (Op. 135) - 6
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 4


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Aftr Hausmusik

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
2 (B major, Op. 14) - 2 
3 (E-flat major, Op. 20) - 1 (-1)
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 6 
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 5
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 4
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 5
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 6
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 5 (+1)
12 (D minor, Op. 112) - 3 (-1)
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 5
14 (Op. 135) - 6
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 4


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
2 (B major, Op. 14) - 3 (+1)
3 (E-flat major, Op. 20) - 0 (-1, out)
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 6
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 4 (-1)
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 4
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 5
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 6
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 5
12 (D minor, Op. 112) - 3 
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 5
14 (Op. 135) - 6
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 4


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

After violadude:

5/14/13

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
2 (B major, Op. 14) - 3
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 7
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 4
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 4
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 5
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 6
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 5
12 (D minor, Op. 112) - 3 
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 4
14 (Op. 135) - 5
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
2 (B major, Op. 14) - 2 (-1)
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 8 (+1)
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 3 (-1)
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 4
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 5
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 6
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 5
12 (D minor, Op. 112) - 3 
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 4
14 (Op. 135) - 5
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
2 (B major, Op. 14) - 2
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 9 (+1)
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 3
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 2 (-2)
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 5
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 6
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 5
12 (D minor, Op. 112) - 3 
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 4
14 (Op. 135) - 5
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 4


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

After Toddlertoddy:

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
*2 (B major, Op. 14) - 0 (-2)*
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 9
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 3
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 3 (+1)
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 5
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 6
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 5
12 (D minor, Op. 112) - 3 
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 4
14 (Op. 135) - 5
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 4


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

After Trout

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 9
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 3
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 3 
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 5
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 7 (+1)
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 5
12 (D minor, Op. 112) - 2 (-1)
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 4
14 (Op. 135) - 5
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 3 (-1)


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

After SuperTonic:

5/14

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 10
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 3
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 3 
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 5
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 7
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 5
12 (D minor, Op. 112) - 2
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 4
14 (Op. 135) - 3
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 3


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

...anyone out there?


After Conor71:

15 / 9

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 10
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 3
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 3 
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 3
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 7
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 5
12 (D minor, Op. 112) - 2
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 4
14 (Op. 135) - 3
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 10
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 2 (-1)
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 3 
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 3
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 8 (+1)
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 5
12 (D minor, Op. 112) - 1 (-1)
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 4
14 (Op. 135) - 3
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 4


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 10
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 2
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 3
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 4 (+1)
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 8 
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 5
*12 (D minor, Op. 112) - 0 (-1) out*
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 4
14 (Op. 135) - 3
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 3 (-1)


----------



## tempotempo (Jun 4, 2012)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 10
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 2
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 3
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 4
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 8
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 6 (+1)
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 4
14 (Op. 135) - 3
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 1 (-2)


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

After tempotempo:

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 10
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 2
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 3
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 4
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 8
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 7 (+1)
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 4
14 (Op. 135) - 1 (-2)
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 1


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 11 (+1)
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 2
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 1 (-2)
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 4
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 8
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 7 
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 4
14 (Op. 135) - 1 (-2)
15 (A major, Op. 141) - 1


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 6 (+1)
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 11
6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 2
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 1 
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 4
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 8
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 6 (-1)
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 4
14 (Op. 135) - 1 (-2)
*15 (A major, Op. 141) - 0 (-1) out*


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

In case anyone is insterested, here are the rankings of the symphonies that have dropped out so far:

*12. Symphony #15 in A Major, Op. 141
13. Symphony #12 in D Minor, Op. 112, "The Year of 1917"
14. Symphony #2 in B Major, Op. 14, "To October"
15. Symphony #3 in E-flat Major, Op. 20, "First of May"*


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Why was the 15th knocked out so early?

After SuperTonic:

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 6
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 11
*6 (B minor, Op. 54) - 0 (-2) out*
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 2 (+1)
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 4
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 8
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 6
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 4
14 (Op. 135) - 1


----------



## DmitriShostabrovich (Jun 17, 2012)

After Trout:

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5 (-1)
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 11
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 2
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 6 (+1)
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 4
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 8
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 6
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 3 (-1)
14 (Op. 135) - 1


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Trout said:


> Why was the 15th knocked out so early?


It has never been one of my favorites of his. It's an okay piece, but not anywhere near his best work IMO.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 5 (-1)
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 11
7 (C major, Op. 60) - 2
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 6
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 4
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 8
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 6
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 2 (-1)
14 (Op. 135) - 2 (+1)


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 5
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 12 (+1)
*7 (C major, Op. 60) - 0 (-2)*
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 6
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 4
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 8
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 6
13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 2 
14 (Op. 135) - 2


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

After Hausmusik:

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 5
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 12
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 6
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 4
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 9 (+1)
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 6
*13 (B-flat minor, Op. 113) - 0 (-2) *
14 (Op. 135) - 2


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

After Trout


1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6 (+1)
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 12
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5 (-1)
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 4
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 9 
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 6
14 (Op. 135) - 1 (-1)


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Here's the updated board:

*9. Symphony #13 in B-flat Minor, Op. 113, "Babi Yar"
10. Symphony #7 in C Major, Op. 60, "Leningrad"
11. Symphony #6 in B Minor, Op. 54
12. Symphony #15 in A Major, Op. 141
13. Symphony #12 in D Minor, Op. 112, "The Year of 1917"
14. Symphony #2 in B Major, Op. 14, "To October"
15. Symphony #3 in E-flat Major, Op. 20, "First of May"*


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

After SuperTonic:

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 12
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 3 (-1)
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 9 
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 7 (+1)
*14 (Op. 135) - 0 (-1) out *


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 3 (-2)
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 13 (+1)
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 3 
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 9
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 7


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

After Hausmusik:

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 3
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 13
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 1 (-2) 
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 10 (+1)
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 7


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

After Trout:

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 3
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 12 (-1)
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 1
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 11 (+1)
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 6 (-1)


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 4 (+1)
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 12 
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 3 (-2)
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 1
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 11 
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 6


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

You have already discarded no. 14 and are about to discard no. 8. Have you all gone mad?

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 4
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 10 (-2)
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 4 (+1)
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 1
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 11
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 5 (-1)
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 4
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 10 
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5 (+1)
9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 1
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 10 (-1)
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 6


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

After Toddlertoddy:

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 5
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 4
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 10 
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
*9 (E-flat major, Op. 70) - 0 (-1)*
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 11 (+1)
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 5 (-1)


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

After Trout:

4/11

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 5
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 5
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 10 
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 11
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 3


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 5
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 3
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 11
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 5
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 11
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 3

5/4


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6 (+1)
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 2 (-1)
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 11
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 4 (-1)
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 11
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 3

5/4[/QUOTE]


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

After Vesteralen:

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6 
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 3 (+1)
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 10 (-1)
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 4 
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 11
11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 2 (-1)


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 6
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 4 (+1)
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 10 
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 4
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 11
*11 (G minor, Op. 103) - 0 (-2) out*


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Updated board:

*6. Symphony #11 in G Minor, Op. 103, "The Year 1905"
7. Symphony #9 in E-flat Major, Op. 70
8. Symphony #14, Op. 135
9. Symphony #13 in B-flat Minor, Op. 113, "Babi Yar"
10. Symphony #7 in C Major, Op. 60, "Leningrad"
11. Symphony #6 in B Minor, Op. 54
12. Symphony #15 in A Major, Op. 141
13. Symphony #12 in D Minor, Op. 112, "The Year of 1917"
14. Symphony #2 in B Major, Op. 14, "To October"
15. Symphony #3 in E-flat Major, Op. 20, "First of May"*


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

After SuperTonic:

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 5 (-1)
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 4
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 10
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 3 (-1)
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 12 (+1)


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

After maestro267:

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 5
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 4
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 8 (-2)
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 4 (+1)
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 12


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

After pollux:

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 3 (-2)
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 4
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 8
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 4
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 13 (+1)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

after Trout: 

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 3
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 3 (-1)
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 9 (+1)
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 3 (-1)
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 13 

5 + / 4 - / 8 -


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 2 (-1)
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 2 (-1)
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 10 (+1)
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 3 
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 13


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 2 
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 3 (+1)
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 10 
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 1 (-2) 
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 13


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

Quick response:

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 2 
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 3
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 8 (-2) 
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 2 (+1) 
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 13


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Nine hours are up

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 3 (+1) 
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 2 (-1)
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 8 
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 1 (-1) 
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 13


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 3 
4 (C minor, Op. 43) - 0 (-2)
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 9 (+1_
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 1 
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 13


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 1 (-2)
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 9
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 2 (+1) 
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 13


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

After pollux:

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 1 
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 7 (-2)
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 3 (+1) 
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 13


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 2 (+1) 
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 7 
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 1 (-2) 
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 13


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 2
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 8 (+1)
8 (C minor, Op. 65) - 0 (-1)
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 12 (-1)


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

*1 (F minor, Op. 10) - 0 (-2)*
5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 9 (+1)
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 12


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Updated board:

*3. Symphony #1 in F Minor, Op. 10
4. Symphony #8 in C Minor, Op. 65, "Stalingrad"
5. Symphony #4 in C Minor, Op. 43
6. Symphony #11 in G Minor, Op. 103, "The Year 1905"
7. Symphony #9 in E-flat Major, Op. 70
8. Symphony #14, Op. 135
9. Symphony #13 in B-flat Minor, Op. 113, "Babi Yar"
10. Symphony #7 in C Major, Op. 60, "Leningrad"
11. Symphony #6 in B Minor, Op. 54
12. Symphony #15 in A Major, Op. 141
13. Symphony #12 in D Minor, Op. 112, "The Year of 1917"
14. Symphony #2 in B Major, Op. 14, "To October"
15. Symphony #3 in E-flat Major, Op. 20, "First of May" *


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 10 (+1)
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 10 (-2)

I presume we're going on until one of these is eliminated.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

maestro267 said:


> 5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 10 (+1)
> 10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 10 (-2)
> 
> I presume we're going on until one of these is eliminated.


Well, I helped get #1 into the third position, and that's all I can do. 5 or 10 - makes no real difference to me.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 8 (-2)
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 11 (+1)


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 9 (+1)
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 9 (-2)


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

After Toddlertoddy:

10/5

5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 7
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 10


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 8 (+1)
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 8 (-2)


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

After SuperTonic:

5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 6 (-2)
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 9 (+1)


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Wouldn't it be funny if they both got down to 2 before it was over?


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 4 (-2)
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 10 (+1)


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 2 (-2)
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 11 (+1)


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Might as well end this.

*5 (D minor, Op. 47) - 0 (-2) out*
10 (E minor, Op. 93) - 12 (+1)


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Darn! 10 more minutes and I would have voted for 5! Oh well, it was probably a lost cause anyway, 10 seems to have had the most support. Either one is worthy of being the top pick IMO.

Final list:

*1. Symphony #10 in E Minor, Op. 93
2. Symphony #5 in D Minor, Op 47
3. Symphony #1 in F Minor, Op. 10
4. Symphony #8 in C Minor, Op. 65, "Stalingrad"
5. Symphony #4 in C Minor, Op. 43
6. Symphony #11 in G Minor, Op. 103, "The Year 1905"
7. Symphony #9 in E-flat Major, Op. 70
8. Symphony #14, Op. 135
9. Symphony #13 in B-flat Minor, Op. 113, "Babi Yar"
10. Symphony #7 in C Major, Op. 60, "Leningrad"
11. Symphony #6 in B Minor, Op. 54
12. Symphony #15 in A Major, Op. 141
13. Symphony #12 in D Minor, Op. 112, "The Year of 1917"
14. Symphony #2 in B Major, Op. 14, "To October"
15. Symphony #3 in E-flat Major, Op. 20, "First of May" *


----------

